# Mossy Show - Dyno Contest



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*Mossy Show - need feedback on idea*

I have been thinking of something to replace the burn-out contest that won't be happening this year.

How does a mobile dyno sound, $60 for three pulls, one or two of which can be a gear grinding 1/4 mile pull. I could have trophies for:
Highest FWD All motor
Highest FWD Turbo
Highest RWD All motor
Highest RWD Turbo

Sound like something good?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

YES!!!!!! The more hot engine noise the better!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *YES!!!!!! The more hot engine noise the better! *


 You going to come out for this Ruben?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

just an idea, but how about greatest improvement over stock? because a NA sentra/200 doesn't stand a chance vs. a NA 300 or 350,


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like Keith's Idea. Kind of categorize under that.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If so Sam, then it must be percentage-based rather than sheerly numerical, because larger displacement makes it easier for yielding greater gains with mods.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Wet T-shirt contest!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Spongerider wins!


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

how bout separating it from 4bangers and 6puppies! ya feel!


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds good.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dyno Contest*

OK, the Dyno Contest is now confirmed. I will have 25 spots open @ $60 per spot. You will get 2 pulls and a chance at the trophies.

Classes:
4cyl All Motor
4cyl Open
6cyl All Motor
6cyl Open

You do not have to be registered in the car show to participate. You just have to have a Nissan. You may email me direct with your request for a spot and I'll keep a list going. This is the time to quit all the bench racing and big talking, and put it DOWN!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

how about one for every engine?

1.6L
2.0L
2.4L
3.5L

etc... you get my point. i think im just trying to win the 1.6L  
but then again, theres Mike Young and James to compete.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *how about one for every engine?
> 
> 1.6L
> 2.0L
> ...


Your list forgot 3.0


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

and 2.6/2.5/1.8, although it would be unfair for a qr25 to compete against a RB 25


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

good point  

keep it simple


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

omg you guys are crazy. how much time would it take to organize that shit! the 4 idea i came up with sounded good. im proud of myself! hehe.

will we be able to dyno our cars and not be in the competition? im just curious wut the car pulls. if not, eh. owell...im entering next year! should have a good hefty 4-5g's in the engine...hehe


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

You may dyno without showing your car. The only qualifier so far was that it be a Nissan.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

oh. i ment like not bein in the dyno comp.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

You don;t have to be in the competition. You can just pay and dyno your car. Sure


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

coo coo. 60 bones? will bring down!


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Can we use NOS for our dyno lol.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Sure! Bumps you right into the open class though.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

sO? what was up with all the NON nissans dynoing? i didnt get to bring the car down. that was a bummer. i shoulda dyno'd the GEO! but yea...i thought you had to be a NISSAN? hmmm


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I wondered the same thing when I saw the Pontiac Thunder Chicken. But my guys didn't know what he had when he paid for the dyno ticket. But I guess it was all good in the end, it helped pay for the dyno.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

haha...thats cool then. i woulda been helping it out too...if my car was fixed! are you gonna do it again next year? or was it too expensive? i think it was a real good part of the show. not many cars to look at...i spent most of my time at the dyno. put a snack stand over there! hehe...i didnt even see the cheerleader stand til the awards! haha...next time, get at least highschool cheer! too many lil girls askin me to buy tickets...after i already bought a bunch!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

they should have anounced the numbers. would have made it a little more interesting to watch. i was thimkimg of throwing my car on there to get a baseline but didnt like the fact that they had no fans.


----------

